# Baked beans



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon diumenge a tothom! (mireu quin dia espectacular que fa i nosaltres aquí davant la pantalla... )

Cap idea de quina seria la traducció en català per a les _baked beans_? (és que com que aquí gràcies a Déu no tenim aquest "menjar"...)

Fins i tot he pensat de parlar de mongetes i prou. _Voilà_ el text:

I see a round tin over there in the gutter, perhaps it's soup, or baked beans.


----------



## Dixie!

Hola TPS!

He buscat al diccionari de Wordreference i em surt això en castellà:

_ *baked beans,* alubias en salsa de tomate 
_
Tot i això, també pots deixar només mongetes


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo diria que sí, o potser hi poso mongetes amb tomàquet. 

Gràcies, Dixie!


----------



## brau

Jo a això li he dit tota la vida _fesols amb tomata_, però clar, el lector principantí posaria cara d'estranyat. 

I les pobres mongetes, no es queixen quan les bolliu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo penso que ho deixaré amb mongetes.

Quan jo era petita era una gran amant del que al meu poble es diria mongetes verdes o fesolets amb "tomaca" (tot de l'hort o de la pagesa del mercat); res a veure amb les baked beans...

Merci, Brau.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo penso que ho deixaré amb mongetes.
> 
> Quan jo era petita era una gran amant del que al meu poble es diria mongetes verdes o fesolets amb "tomaca" (tot de l'hort o de la pagesa del mercat); res a veure amb les baked beans...
> 
> Merci, Brau.


 
Clar, és que amb aquestes coses tot depèn de la visió (i de la dieta) de cadascú. Jo li dic així perquè sí que n'he menjat, però un altre potser diria "eixos fesols raros que menjen els anglesos". 

Salut!


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Jo a això li he dit tota la vida _fesols amb tomata_, però clar, el lector principantí posaria cara d'estranyat.
> 
> I les pobres mongetes, no es queixen quan les bolliu?



Ehem!!! 

Una "principatina" que també diu _fesols amb tomata _


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> Ehem!!!
> 
> Una "principatina" que també diu _fesols amb tomata _


 
Ai... jo que se, com has dit que també podia deixar mongetes...  Disculpe vosté!


----------



## ampurdan

"Fesols/mongetes amb tomata" també és tal com ho diria jo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> "Fesols/mongetes amb tomata" també és tal com ho diria jo.


 
Però no per parlar de les baked beans aquelles de llauna angleses, oi? És que trobo que les _baked beans_ és una cosa tan particular com el _roastbeef_. Com que no és que sigui tan rellevant en el context, penso que ho deixaré en _mongetes_ i punt.

Gràcies Ampu i tothom!


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> "Fesols/mongetes amb tomata" també és tal com ho diria jo.


Fesols per a mi són _guisantes_. 

Pots dir mongetes i punt, o si no es veu molt la llauna (i va bé després a la resta del text) substituir-ho per raviolis. Em sembla que és el menjar de llauna més típic...


----------



## ampurdan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Però no per parlar de les baked beans aquelles de llauna angleses, oi?


 No, perdona, no m'estava adreçant a la pregunta principal del fil.


chics said:


> Fesols per a mi són _guisantes_.


 No t'estaràs confonent amb "pèsols"?


----------



## chics

A Menorca els _fesols_ són pèsols, i encara ho fem servir a casa; no sabia que fòssin mongetes en altres llocs. No m'en recordava del mot "pèsol", abans.


----------



## brau

Vaja, ara m'entere jo de què s'escriu pèsol. Jo sempre ho he pronunciat amb "e" tancada.


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Vaja, ara m'entere jo de què s'escriu pèsol. Jo sempre ho he pronunciat amb "e" tancada.



Tant tu com jo ho pronunciem amb e tancada, però ho escribim amb è


----------



## Cracker Jack

TPS, per què no deixes _baked beans _aixì, posa un asterisc i proveeix una nota explicativa davall la pàgina. És una cosa cultural. Pots posar com explicació el suggeriment de l'amp.


----------



## chics

No pot! Es tracta de subtítols! Ja costa prou anar seguint-los i veure alhora el que passa a l'escena, escoltant el que diuen, com per a sobre trobar-se notetes...


----------



## Tige

M'heu fet entrar curiositat i he mirat el que posa a les llaunes de _baked beans_... Com heu dit, és una recepta que no mengem per allà (amb sucre negre, tomata i una llarga llista d'ingredients...). Quan els anuncien a les televisions en espanyol diuen "frijoles asados"; a mi no em sembla una traducció massa clara, però potser la població hispana els coneix així.
Per als subtítols jo posaria mongetes / fesols i prou...
En contra del que diu la TPS, no són tan dolents


----------



## josepV

del que se a la cuina americana... 
Tot el que es baked en anglés vol dir torrat, fet a temperatura. Es la contraposició a boiled: bullit, on només arrivariem als 100 graus (C) i escaig. 
Salut


----------



## llenyador

Jo hi posaria només "mongetes" i que cadascun se les imagini com vulgui...Ah! a propòsit Traductora... aqui on soc jo es dissabte...Molt bon dissabte, doncs...


----------



## Cracker Jack

chics said:


> No pot! Es tracta de subtítols! Ja costa prou anar seguint-los i veure alhora el que passa a l'escena, escoltant el que diuen, com per a sobre trobar-se notetes...


 
Oooops...disculpeu.  No sabia que es tractava dels subtitols.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> M'heu fet entrar curiositat i he mirat el que posa a les llaunes de _baked beans_... Com heu dit, és una recepta que no mengem per allà (amb sucre negre, tomata i una llarga llista d'ingredients...). Quan els anuncien a les televisions en espanyol diuen "frijoles asados"; a mi no em sembla una traducció massa clara, però potser la població hispana els coneix així.
> Per als subtítols jo posaria mongetes / fesols i prou...
> En contra del que diu la TPS, no són tan dolents


 


josepV said:


> del que se a la cuina americana...
> Tot el que es baked en anglés vol dir torrat, fet a temperatura. Es la contraposició a boiled: bullit, on només arrivariem als 100 graus (C) i escaig.
> Salut


 

Més que "menjar" americà, a mi les baked beans em remeten directament a les illes britàniques. Allí és el "menjar" per excel·lència juntament amb els _fish & chips_. Es tracta de mongeta blanca barrejada amb una espècie de ketchup. Si no recordo malament, els mítics Who sortien en la coberta d'un disc banyant-se dins una launa gegant de baked beans.

Per cert, Tige, si ho vols, cerquem un fòrum gastronòmic i discutim si les baked beans són o no dolentes


----------



## chics

Jo també tenia aquesta impressió... i que les mengen per esmorçar amb els ous fregits amb beicon! Hihi...
Nosaltres també les mengem, sense ketchup però amb botifarra, i no com esmorçar, és clar.


----------

